# Show your CR2 lights!



## donn_

I've added some new ones to my collection, so I decided to photograph the group:







From top left, left to right, top to bottom:

_*Top row:*_

Surefire KX2 on Netkidz flared body with Surefire tailcap and Ti shroud.

Titanium Muyshondt Aeon

_*Middle row:*_

Blue Swirl Ion

Bare Aluminum Raw with warm K2TFFC emitter (my brightest CR2, by far)

GanP Retro KL1 head with Cree Q5/McR19XR on Netkidz straight body with Surefire tailcap.

_*Bottom row:*_

Bare shortened KI-T, beadblasted and polished, SSCP4 emitter.

Mirage_Man Camo Raw, Cree XR-E, 100L high, Modified / Turned Down McR 19.

Titanium Ion

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Let's see yours!


----------



## jch79

Mmmm... I love me some CR2 action! :twothumbs Nice lights, Donn, and great thread topic!

Here are my favorites:

PhotonFanatic's Tasklight I & II






And also one of my most used lights (next to a non-CR2 light), TB's CR2 Kroll floodlight:






:thumbsup: john


----------



## ninemm

Lovin' these lights! :thumbsup: 

Donn, could you list the lights that you have in the photo? Are some of those finishes custom done? 

jch, what is the difference in finish/materials between the tasklight 1 and 2?


----------



## Larbo

Only one so far.


----------



## donn_

ninemm said:


> Donn, could you list the lights that you have in the photo? Are some of those finishes custom done?



Listing added to initial post.

A few of the finishes are custom.


----------



## ninemm

donn_ said:


> Listing added to initial post.
> 
> A few of the finishes are custom.



Thanks Donn. Absolutely love that blue swirl ion. Saw the sales thread from awhile back. Would kill to get my hands on any of those custom anno'd ones. 

Hint Hint to anyone who'd be willing to part with one.


----------



## donn_

The Blue Swirl Ion is a dandy. It fits perfectly, and looks right, in the watch pocket of faded jeans, and has a lovely floody 2-stage beam.


----------



## ninemm

You enjoy torturing me don't you? :mecry: :laughing:


----------



## donn_

I don't mean to torture you. My EDC for the past two years has been the Aeon, but I may swap in the Ti Ion, because the beam is so much more friendly. I have cataracts in both eyes, and until they are fixed, I frequently need light for things like poking around in closets and other close work. The Aeon is too much of a thrower. The Ions have a flood beam which is much more useful for close work.


----------



## ninemm

No worries! :thumbsup: Sorry to hear about the cataracts. I have relatives that had them so I understand. Probably the only place to pick up one of the anno'd ions would be the Custom BST right?


----------



## SFfanman

Not sure how long she will be in my posession as she's open to el publico, but is a fav.


----------



## jch79

ninemm said:


> jch, what is the difference in finish/materials between the tasklight 1 and 2?



Sorry I didn't see your question earlier! :wave:

Tasklight I (on the left - dull) is bare aluminum, Tasklight II (on the right - shiny) is electroless nickel plated Al. The TL2 is still available here. The TL1 was limited to just one copy. :laughing:

:thumbsup: john


----------



## ninemm

jch79 said:


> Sorry I didn't see your question earlier! :wave:
> 
> Tasklight I (on the left - dull) is bare aluminum, Tasklight II (on the right - shiny) is electroless nickel plated Al. The TL2 is still available here. The TL1 was limited to just one copy. :laughing:
> 
> :thumbsup: john



Hey John, 

No worries! Thanks for getting back to me. I've seen the regular task light on Fred's website. Just got my first Photonfanatic lights (two killers). I definitely love the knurling on the Tasklight. Excellent choice! Can't wait to place a custom order with Fred one day. 

Steve


----------



## ma_sha1

I have only 4 CR2 lights, from left to Right:



47's CR2 Mini
Peak CR2 Pacific?
My CR2 Clicky version of the "Clone" of Mac's Custom EDC. Stainless steel with clip taken from 47's Ti Quark.
E2DL 2xCR2 Shorty. The 5th light is for size reference, the original E2DL was slightly taller than that, which was a bit too big for my taste, The E2DL bezel "teeth" were removed & the body was cut-down from VG FB2 .


----------



## gswitter

A few...






Top L-R:


NiteCore EZ CR2 w
Aleph 19 head (UV XR-E / 390-410 nm / GD520), Aleph CR2 body, Aleph standard tail
Surefire E1e BK head (koala/yclo Rebel Tower), Aleph CR2 body, McTC tail
DSpeck Fire~Fly II w/Lambda SSC P4 MiniPro and 2-stage switch
AmiLite CUTY CR2
Surefire Titan
Bottom L-R:


JIL CR2 1.3W (Up)
Katokichi Ichishiki LE
Photons Int'l CR2 Ion XT
Muyshondt Aeon
JIL J2
Quark MiNi
Arc LS2 w/Yaesumofo CR2 body
Lummi Raw
MJP Extreme Micro

Yeah, I like CR2's.


----------



## DM51

Excellent thread , and some beautiful collections... 

John, those Tasklights are outstanding!

We need Andy Tiedye with all his colored CR2 Ions...


----------



## Helstar

I had no idea there were so many CR2 batteries. 

I would like to get some more but I do not want to go over say 50 bucks.


----------



## NotForNothin

<delurk>
The Coleman on the left is the only one I have so far. Saw it at Walmart one day and I couldn't resist. 




</delurk>


----------



## kaichu dento

Surefire Titan, MiNi, Ti MiNi, Alumibronze Ion, EZCR2w

This picture was lit using a McGizmo Sundrop XR-U, which unfortunately is not available in CR2! :tinfoil:


----------



## Nake

...and an Exolion being TiNed.






Top Row

JIL JCR2 LR LuxIII
JIL JCR2 IT K2
JIL JCR2 HI Seoul
JIL JCR2 IT Seoul (user)
JIL LITE Ti Cree
JIL CR2 DD UP LUXIII with FLuPIC
JIL CR2 INTELLI Seoul

Bottom Row

Nitecore-warm
Nitecore-cool
Q MiNi Ti
Q MiNi
Luxogen LR10-3W
Aeon Blue


----------



## Kilovolt

Here we go


----------



## Paul6ppca

Heres a picture of my Chrome JiL.It is not stock I had a custom light engine and reflector made by Rob at Lummi.It now has a warm tint approx 150 lume R2.The best part is NO cree rings and runs on primary or RCR battery.


----------



## gswitter

Nake said:


>


What's in the bottom row, second from the right?


----------



## Nake

gswitter said:


> What's in the bottom row, second from the right?


 
That's a Luxogen LR10-3W.


----------



## georges80

One of only 3 made by David de L.

Custom multi-level current regulated driver (350mA max) with side switch.

Next to some batteries:






Opened up:






On low:






cheers,
george.


----------



## donn_

Tres cool little light, George. Is it Ti?


----------



## georges80

donn_ said:


> Tres cool little light, George. Is it Ti?



Aluminium. My wife EDC's it on a lanyard with her keys etc. Survived very well so far, over 3yrs in use. Nice thing with the UI is that it inherits most of the code from my other flex drivers. So, it has the autolock feature turned on, so every time you click it off it needs 3 quick clicks to turn it back on - so no chance of it being accidentally being turned on day to day. Turns on by default on medium (around 150mA to the LED), but a press when on will set it to high (350mA) which is plenty of light from such a little light.

cheers,
george.


----------



## kaichu dento

http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee318/Akami_photos/Kaichu Dento lights/P1060342.jpg




EZCR2w, Alumibronze Ion, Lummi Raw, Surefire Titan


----------



## donn_

I left one out:






Brass FireFlyII with CR2 and CR123 bodies.


----------



## don.gwapo

Just one as of now.


----------



## Henk_Lu

My little jewel...






... lit by a Clicky high CRI!


----------



## fl0t

Let's get this thread up and running again.

I love my mini lights. I wish there were more CR2 flashlights out there:






From left to right:

-AmiLite Cuty CR2
-Muyshondt Aeon
-JIL Lite J2
-4Sevens Mini CR2
-JIL Lite JCR2 LR

EDIT: CR123s removed.


----------



## HKJ

fl0t said:


> Let's get this thread up and running again.
> 
> I know some of them are CR123s, but they all look good together.



It is cheating to include CR123 lights


----------



## kaichu dento

Love your lights, both of you, but the forums are crammed full of CR123 lights and this was going to be one place to see one of the rarest of single cell lights, the CR2 - please, just CR2 here guys.


----------



## fyrstormer

Just one at the moment. Unfortunately the market for CR2 lights is pretty small, and ones worth buying don't come along very often. Love the Aeon, though. I suspect I'll keep it for many years to come.


----------



## kaichu dento

fl0t said:


> Let's get this thread up and running again.
> 
> I love my mini lights. I wish there were more CR2 flashlights out there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> -AmiLite Cuty CR2
> -Muyshondt Aeon
> -JIL Lite J2
> -4Sevens Mini CR2
> -JIL Lite JCR2 LR


Killer lineup there - you need to get a Titan to fill it out!


----------



## s2pdjp

I know its not as pretty as the rest of these but here is my CR2 Solarforce L2mm with shaved Surefire head and tailcap.


----------



## jjj338

Like your titanium cr2. Would you sell it? I wrecked mine when I cleaned it.


----------



## Echo63

Heres my only CR2 light, and at this point, my only TI Light
Muyshondt TI Neutral Aeon, my almost 24/7 EDC light (i only take it of for showers and to swim)
One of my favorite lights, Low being a perfect amount of light for close in tasks, and a surprising amount of light (and a lot of throw) on High
Runtime is pretty sweet too, and it doesnt beep going through metal detectors either (at least it didnt at the local courthouse)

With a big friend - SF M6




With the Aeon site (on an Ipad)




and with the light it replaced - a T1A Titan


----------



## fl0t

kaichu dento said:


> Killer lineup there - you need to get a Titan to fill it out!



Thanks! Took your advice and removed the other lights, and I must say they look pretty good still. 
I would like to see more pictures of the Titan, I haven't wrapped my head around it yet.



s2pdjp said:


> I know its not as pretty as the rest of these but here is my CR2 Solarforce L2mm with shaved Surefire head and tailcap.



It sure looks nice. Can you please explain a little bit on how to build one? Driver and LED. Safety orange would look good in that light.


----------



## s2pdjp

fl0t said:


> It sure looks nice. Can you please explain a little bit on how to build one? Driver and LED. Safety orange would look good in that light.



Its a low volt p60 drop in with the spring cut off. The tail cap has a forward clicky in it, cant remember which one right now, but I also cut most of the spring off it. I filed the tail cap by hand and the head was done with a Dremel and file. I hope that helps.


----------



## s2pdjp

sorry double post


----------



## T45

kaichu dento said:


> Killer lineup there - you need to get a Titan to fill it out!



No CR2 Photo collection can be complete without a JIL Lite J2. Love that little A-Bomb!


----------



## fl0t

I just want to post an update on my CR2 collection. I want more CR2 lights!!!







From left to right:
-Firefly II with Nexgen 750mA UX1L Sandwich Kit
-AmiLite Cuty CR2
-4Sevens High CRI Quark Mini CR2 XP-G
-4Sevens Quark Mini CR2
-Muyshondt Aeon
-JIL Lite JCR2 LR
-JIL Lite J2


----------



## JMP

My only CR2...

http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh158/masturfader/916c5a92.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## fyrstormer

I have two now.


----------



## fl0t

fyrstormer said:


> I have two now.



Quite a duo you have there! The aeon is one of my favorites, with its dual mode and that rock solid feeling.

I am waiting on a Lummi Raw. As soon as it gets here I will post some pics.


----------



## moshow9

Was looking over mine and decided to get them together for a quick group photo. Not the best of photos and missing 4 Aeons that I recently departed with.


----------



## archimedes

Burgundy Muyshondt ... cool 

And is that a KI, in the center ?


----------



## moshow9

It is Don.


----------



## archimedes

:wow: ... nice collection there.


----------



## yoyoman

I'm not sure 2 counts as a collection... but these are nice CR2 lights


----------



## Ryp

moshow9 said:


>



Looks like it says AL, but I assume it's an ALR2?


----------



## moshow9

Indeed, it is a ALR2 that is pictured.


----------



## tobrien

i had no idea this many CR2 styles were even made, this thread is awesome!

so did AW used to make a protected CR2 it looks like?


----------



## Monocrom

yoyoman said:


> I'm not sure 2 counts as a collection... but these are nice CR2 lights



Unfortunately, with the overall number of CR2 offering actually available out there... Yeah, in this category, you could honestly consider two to be a collection.


----------



## Jumi

Nothing new here


----------



## sunny_nites

What are the first two lights on the left?

Nice collections all!


----------



## archimedes

sunny_nites said:


> What are the first two lights on the left?
> 
> Nice collections all!



They look like Peak CR2 torches ( probably brass Pacific model ? ) ....


----------



## Jumi

> What are the first two lights on the left?
> 
> Nice collections all!




Thanks



archimedes said:


> They look like Peak CR2 torches ( probably brass Pacific model ? ) ....



Correct, they are Peak Pasific, other with Luxeon and other with Seoul, I do have one 1AA body too. But mostly used with Cr2 LifePo4 cell.


----------



## Monocrom

I know Streamlight doesn't get much attention on CPF, overall (and when it does, 9 times out of 10 it's for a certain 4AA model).

But a bit surprised no one has a Streamlight TLR-3 pistol-mount model. (Not to be confused with the older and very different TL-3 model).

Polymer housing for the light instead of metal (in order to save weight). Very short length when mounted on the firearm. Both make it great for mounting onto a compact or even sub-compact handgun model. Not bulky at all. Runs off one CR2 cell. Don't expect blinding output. But it'll help ID a threat, and is ideal for those who carry concealed but want a good weapon-mounted light on their compact or even sub-compact pistol. Or, for those whose CCW pistol pulls double-duty as a home-defense/nightstand pistol.


----------



## moshow9

New addition to the family.


----------



## hoop762

Monocrom said:


> I know Streamlight doesn't get much attention on CPF, overall (and when it does, 9 times out of 10 it's for a certain 4AA model).
> 
> But a bit surprised no one has a Streamlight TLR-3 pistol-mount model. (Not to be confused with the older and very different TL-3 model).
> 
> Polymer housing for the light instead of metal (in order to save weight). Very short length when mounted on the firearm. Both make it great for mounting onto a compact or even sub-compact handgun model. Not bulky at all. Runs off one CR2 cell. Don't expect blinding output. But it'll help ID a threat, and is ideal for those who carry concealed but want a good weapon-mounted light on their compact or even sub-compact pistol. Or, for those whose CCW pistol pulls double-duty as a home-defense/nightstand pistol.



My CC weapon on a G17 w/ tlr-3. Love it! That's my only cr2 light.


----------



## Monocrom

Feel free to post a pic.


----------



## ZanZan

KI triple Nichia219


----------



## sunny_nites

So far, I have a Four 7s CR2 mini and a Nitecore SENS Mini.






Not sure if I like the accerlerometer interface on the Nitecore or not. Might just still be getting used to it but I find myself reaching for the Four 7s most if the time instead.


----------



## square_cpf

I'd really like to know which is the brightest CR2 flashlight currently.
I like powerful flashlights,but if they are also compact in size,would be even better.
I have 2 4sevens mini123 and a mini CR2,pretty good output,but not up to my standard.
I still love them though.:thumbsup:


----------



## moshow9

Wow ZanZan, that is beautiful! Multimode driver too?


----------



## fl0t

ZanZan said:


> KI triple Nichia219



Those triple drop-ins from ZanZan are truly awesome. I gotta get some CR2 lights to him to see if he can mod them. I already have a couple Lummi RAW drop-ins and they work great.


Thank you moshow9 for keeping this thread alive btw.

I've been trying to collect a few more CR2 lights in the past year and a half. Here's the update on my collection:






Top row, from left to right:
-JIL Lite JCR2 LR
-4Sevens High CRI Quark Mini CR2 XP-G
-4Sevens Quark Mini CR2
-Lummi Raw CR2 - Aluminum
-Arc Mania MJP Extreme Micro CR2 - Osram Dragon
-Arc Mania MJP Extreme Micro CR2 - Osram Dragon
-Arc Mania MJP Extreme Micro CR2 - Osram Dragon
-Arc LSH-P Modded by DatiLED with triple 219 and Bombelman's CR2 body
-4Sevens Quark MiNi CR2 Titanium


Bottom row, from left to right:
-UltraFire WF-606A Cree Q2-WC - Black
-UltraFire WF-606A Cree Q2-WC - Silver
-Aurora SH-033 - XPE-WD-Q5 - CR2
-Aurora SH-033 - XPE-WD-Q5 - CR2
-Firefly II with Nexgen 750mA UX1L Sandwich Kit - CR2 body
-Nitecore SENS Mini
-Photonfanatic Tasklight II
-AmiLite Cuty CR2
-Muyshondt Aeon
-JIL Lite J2


----------



## yoyoman

Nice family picture. I like the 2 UltraFire lights - I like stubby lights a lot.


----------



## magellan

I only just discovered this thread. Pocket lights are fun!

I've added a few lights in the last few weeks since I posted this list and the photo on 10-17. I now have 22 CR2s, which are:

4Sevens Mini MLR2
4Sevens Atom ALR2
Firefly II
MJP Extreme Micro (3)
Nitecore Sens Mini (2)
Nitecore EZ
Muyschondt Mark I titanium Aeon
Muyschondt Mark II titanium Aeon
Muyshondt aluminum bronze Ion
Muyshondt titanium Ion
Photon Fanatic Task Light II (2)
Aurora SH-033 (2)
Lumintop X10 weapon light (2)
Fireworm F01 (2)
Katokichi Ichishiki LE
G & P Shot Shell type (2)
FMA M870 Shot Shell type 
Ultrafire WF-606A, black
Ultrafure WF-606A, silver
Peak Volcan HA
Peak Volcan SS
Weaver 20 mm weapon light

But I'm recently hooked on the little buggers and plan to acquire more. 

Looking at getting a JIL Lite and AmiLite Cuty next since those are readily available.


----------



## Neilbenecke

All I can say is WOW that's nice ! 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforum


----------



## euroken

Had to share...

All ti McMule running 3 speed 119 on CR2 tube and RPM tail. Smallest McGizmo I have...


----------



## Glofindel

not much but I like them too.


----------



## magellan

Nice threesome. What's the one in the middle?


----------



## kaichu dento

Looks like a Jil-light? Had one like that once when I was also mad for CR2!


----------



## Glofindel

Yep. Its Jil-lite.


----------



## luxlunatic

It's been a while since I took any photos of my lights but I recently got a macro lens that I needed some practice on so not the best shot here of my Cr2 collection, need more practice with this lens.
Not easy to get the pink to come out right. Its more muted, almost pastel in person, all other colors seem accurate though.


----------



## Glofindel

wow! love it.


----------



## kaichu dento

Nice rainbow of Muyshondt's you've got there!


----------



## magellan

I finally got my collection together for a photo:

From the left they are:

UltraFire WF-606A (Chinese cheapo)
Aurora SH-033 (Chinese cheapo)
2 Lumintop X10 pistol lights
Nitecore Sens Mini
Nitecore EZ
2 Fireworms
Katokichi Ichishiki LE
Muyshondt Ion
Muyshondt Aeon Mark I
Muyshondt Aeon Mark II
3 MJP Extreme Micros, 2 gray & 1 black

I have a few more coming in including a Photon Fanatic Task Light II, an AmiLite Cuty, and a Peak Volcan so will post an update when those arrive. Also still need to get a 4Sevens Atom, JiL Lite, etc., but I'm working on it.


----------



## yoyoman

Photon Fanatic Task Light II is a great light - you'll enjoy it


----------



## magellan

Nice. Looking forward to getting my II in the next week or so.

Now I just need to find someone who's willing to part with a I.


----------



## magellan

euroken said:


> Had to share...
> 
> All ti McMule running 3 speed 119 on CR2 tube and RPM tail. Smallest McGizmo I have...




Beautiful. Let me know if you ever want to part with it. Am willing to pay top dollar.


----------



## euroken

magellan said:


> Beautiful. Let me know if you ever want to part with it. Am willing to pay top dollar.



Thank you magellan. I'm actually going to try and install a McE2s on this to make it extra special  Lets see what happens.

Who knows what I'll do. I'll keep you in mind if I ever decide to part with this.


----------



## archimedes

Only the torch in front is CR2, though


----------



## kaichu dento

That's a stout looking little feller!


----------



## magellan

Is it McGizmo?


----------



## archimedes

archimedes said:


> ....
> Only the torch in front is CR2, though





kaichu dento said:


> That's a stout looking little feller!





magellan said:


> Is it McGizmo?



It's a "lego," with parts from lots of different CPF master craftsmen. Yes, the Mule bezel (and the McClicky) are from McGizmo ...


----------



## magellan

euroken said:


> Thank you magellan. I'm actually going to try and install a McE2s on this to make it extra special  Lets see what happens.
> 
> Who knows what I'll do. I'll keep you in mind if I ever decide to part with this.



Good luck with that and thanks for keeping me in mind.


----------



## magellan

archimedes said:


> It's a "lego," with parts from lots of different CPF master craftsmen. Yes, the Mule bezel (and the McClicky) are from McGizmo ...



Aha. No wonder I wasn't sure. Nice Lego though.


----------



## yoyoman

Archimedes, great looking light and I'm sure it performs just as good as it looks.


----------



## archimedes

yoyoman said:


> Archimedes, great looking light and I'm sure it performs just as good as it looks.



Thank you. Yes, it has a single-speed Nichia 183 emitter with a gorgeous 3700K warm tint, built by *datiLED*


----------



## dJippe

My only


----------



## Glofindel

dJippe said:


> My only


Is that D25c? Doesn't run on Cr123?


----------



## dJippe

Glofindel said:


> Is that D25c? Doesn't run on Cr123?



Oops! My bad... (Cr2 and cr123 seems to be too close each other for me)


----------



## Glofindel

dJippe said:


> Oops! My bad... (Cr2 and cr123 seems to be too close each other for me)


All good bud. I thought that was a mod version of D25c.


----------



## fl0t

Glofindel said:


> All good bud. I thought that was a mod version of D25c.


Just like the CR2 tube on the HDS Twisty! I always thought that is a cool mod, simple and elegant. 
I wish I could do that to a clicky HDS.


----------



## fyrstormer

luxlunatic said:


>


I sure do wish I could get my hands on one of those Alumabronze Ions...


----------



## magellan

euroken said:


> Thank you magellan. I'm actually going to try and install a McE2s on this to make it extra special  Lets see what happens.
> 
> Who knows what I'll do. I'll keep you in mind if I ever decide to part with this.



Was just curious how your mod turned out.


----------



## magellan

fyrstormer said:


> I sure do wish I could get my hands on one of those Alumabronze Ions...



Is that your favorite Muyshondt Ion?


----------



## magellan

I just ordered one of these from RMSK. It's a new offering from TnC. They say it's a mule and puts out 700 lumens on high. Yikes. Anybody have any experience yet with one of these little powerhouses?

http://www.em-mgt.com/LED/TnC1f.html

This brings my total of different CR2 lights to 30, but I'm still missing important ones like the Exolion, Peak Pacific, LiteFlux, 4Sevens Quark Mini titanium (although I have the aluminum one), older JIL Lite models, etc.

Here's the complete list of what I'm missing:

JIL Lite J2
Aleph
DSpeck Firefly I
Surefire Titan
Arc LS2
4Sevens Mini titanium 
Coleman Max2
Luxogen LR10
Peak Pacific
Exolion
LiteFlux LF4
Tranquility Base

If anyone has any of these I'm happy to pay top dollar. Just PM me if you're interested.

Update: As of about a year ago I've been able to obtain the Jil Lite J2, Surefire Titan, Arc LS2, Exolion, Coleman Max2, DSpeck Firefly I, and recently the Tranquility Base.


----------



## Matrix 100

Hello 

New to Candle power forum 

I am looking at your collection and wondering which flashlight do you consider your finest


----------



## Thud1023

Nice, let us know how you like the Extreme Micro-Lux! I would like one, but have been unsuccessful in figuring out what charges a 15270 imr?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## magellan

Hi Matrix100,

First, welcome to the forum. 

Well, I love all my CR2's but for every day carry I use a Nitecore Sens Mini and a 4Sevens Quark Mini. The Task Light II by Photon Fanatic is a very reasonably priced custom model too. But those are shelf queens since they recently sold out and and Fred doesn't make them anymore.


----------



## magellan

Hi Thud,

Very good question actually as there are two types of lithium ion batteries in this form factor and you have to have the right charger since their voltages are different.

The first is the RCR2 rechargeable which is a 3.0V cell (peak voltage 3.6 hot off the charger). It is a LiFePO4 or lithium iron phosphate chemistry. The second is the 15270 size LiCoO2 or lithium cobalt oxide battery which is 3.6V (peak voltage 4.2 right off the charger). So you need a small battery charger with two different voltage settings.

I've never seen an IMR or lithium manganese battery in CR2 size so if anyone has I'd be interested in knowing about it.

One solution is the Xtar MC0 small battery charger. It's only about 12 bucks on eBay and can charge CR2 size batteries and RCR123A sized batteries. More importantly, it is switchable between 3.0 and 3.6 volts. The package includes the charging spacers which are needed for the CR2 sized batteries. 

This charger is so compact and easily portable I have three, one for the car, one for the office, and one for the home.

Another possibility is the great hobby charger from Cottonpicker in the UK. It's available in several versions but I like the Octa-charger which has 8 selectable charging currents from 40 mAh to 700 mAh if I remember right. Since these little batteries are only around 300 mAh, and I always try to charge at 1/4C or one quarter of rated capacity. I select the 80 mAh setting, which is the second lowest setting.

Again, great question and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Thud1023

Thanks Magellan for the info! I may be missing something, but appears to be an Efan 15270 IMR under the flashlight pic, $5 ea.? Em-mgt site..
Thx again for response.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## magellan

Hi Thud,

You're right. Saw those just recently and forgot I'd ordered two with my new TnC Extreme Micro light. The 'ol memory ain't what it used to be. 

I'm now eagerly awaiting my new CR2 light. 700 lumens. Yowser.

Another thing to be aware of is that some lights aren't rated for the higher 3.6V batteries. However, although officially not rated for the 3.6's, both I and others here have reported their Nitecore and 4Sevens CR2 lights will handle them just fine.


----------



## magellan

I just noticed something. The new TnC Extreme Micro Lux appears to be outwardly the same as the Arcmania Extreme Micro. I imagine the internals such as the emitter and driver are different though.

For a picture of the Arcmania light check out the photo by gswitter on the first page of this thread. It's the last light on the right on the bottom row. My photo and fl0t's photo also show one.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hi Magellan,
I have a Copper Micro-Lux Turbo, and while it is a 10440 format, not CR2, it is amazing! Excellent build quality and it exceeds the 750 lumens by at least 250( seems brighter than three of my other lights rated at 1000lumens or better. I've had it for three months and absolutely love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## fl0t

I wonder if the manufacturer bought a whole bunch of the Arcmania Extreme Micro bodies or these are just replicas.
The walls of the original Extreme Micro are very thick giving the sense of good quality. However, the threads don't look that good; very few thread length and poorly finished with tiny shavings still sticking out.

I am still undecided if I should buy the Extreme Micro-Lux.


----------



## magellan

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hi Magellan,
> I have a Copper Micro-Lux Turbo, and while it is a 10440 format, not CR2, it is amazing! Excellent build quality and it exceeds the 750 lumens by at least 250( seems brighter than three of my other lights rated at 1000lumens or better. I've had it for three months and absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums




Outstanding! I read the specs on that light some months back and decided once I picked up a few more CR2 lights to plug some holes in my collection, and then replenish my cash, I should revisit that light for a possible purchase since I like AAA lights too. Also I think the Micro-Lux Turbo is their most attractive design in a pocket light. If there's a AAA beast of a light it's this one, with that kind of power. You've just convinced me to buy one. Also I love copper and don't have that many copper lights yet.

Speaking of copper, I just bought a used but in good condition regular TnC Micro-Lux from a CPF member, and a new copper Maratac, both also very nice little copper lights.


----------



## magellan

fl0t said:


> I wonder if the manufacturer bought a whole bunch of the Arcmania Extreme Micro bodies or these are just replicas.
> The walls of the original Extreme Micro are very thick giving the sense of good quality. However, the threads don't look that good; very few thread length and poorly finished with tiny shavings still sticking out.
> 
> I am still undecided if I should buy the Extreme Micro-Lux.



Good question. Their sales guy, can't recall his name, responds to emails so I might ask. 

On the treads, yeah, not much thread length but in the case of my lights don't seem that gritty.


----------



## Matrix 100

Thanks Magellan 

Sorry for the slow reply - I am still trying to figure out how to use this forum - I have never been a member of a forum before 

I have some spare cash, and I am looking to purchase some beautiful, expensive, custom flashlights, so any suggestion are helpful

Have been looking at the cool fall threads - my price range $ 500.00 to $ 2,000.00

Thanks


----------



## fl0t

Kinda out of topic since Cool Fall has not made any CR2 lights. Although I may say you cannot go wrong with a Tri-V. As a flashlight enthusiast I've always wanted to have one.

I think CR2 lights are not up to your budget. These are more rare rather than expensive.
If you want expensive CR2 lights I would look into the Titanium McGizmos with CR2 tubes, Photonfanatic CR2 Titanium (If there is one), Titanium Muyshondt Aeon, Katokichi Ichishiki CR2, and if you can find it: a Ti version of the CR2 Lummi RAW.
In any of those lights you are looking to spend $500-$700 tops.

Welcome to CPF Matrix 100! :wave:


----------



## Matrix 100

Thank you for the reply

I am a Mechanical Engineer not a Electrical Engineer, therefore still learning all about flashlights - I am finding it very interesting

I will review all your recommendation - 

really I am only interested in custom built flashlights - why I suggested Tri - V


----------



## luxlunatic

magellan said:


> I just noticed something. The new TnC Extreme Micro Lux appears to be outwardly the same as the Arcmania Extreme Micro. I imagine the internals such as the emitter and driver are different though.



It is the same design as the Arcmania EM.
Through the years that Arcmania was making lights, TnC did almost all of the machining for Arcmania's lights. One of his best lights, the Superflashlight, was based on the Hyperlux, a design from TnC. Arcmania was more known for designing the circuits in his lights which for the day were excellent.
Not sure who designed the body of the EM, Arcmania or TnC, but it is nice to see it with an up to date emitter. 
That is a sweet mule, with 3 levels and 700 lumens!!!


----------



## fyrstormer

magellan said:


> Is that your favorite Muyshondt Ion?


It's really the Alumabronze shell I want, so I can Lego it together with one of my Aeons -- but the short answer is: yes, that's my favorite one.


----------



## magellan

luxlunatic said:


> It is the same design as the Arcmania EM.
> Through the years that Arcmania was making lights, TnC did almost all of the machining for Arcmania's lights. One of his best lights, the Superflashlight, was based on the Hyperlux, a design from TnC. Arcmania was more known for designing the circuits in his lights which for the day were excellent.
> Not sure who designed the body of the EM, Arcmania or TnC, but it is nice to see it with an up to date emitter.
> That is a sweet mule, with 3 levels and 700 lumens!!!



Thanks, luxlunatic, I wasn't aware of that history. Very interesting. I look forward to getting this light. For a CR2 it's going to be a beast at 700 lumens. I'm wondering how much runtime I'll get on high before I need to shut it down.


----------



## magellan

fyrstormer said:


> It's really the Alumabronze shell I want, so I can Lego it together with one of my Aeons -- but the short answer is: yes, that's my favorite one.



Interesting, I never thought of Lego-ing one. I have one but just can't bring myself to part with it, but I wish you luck in your search.


----------



## magellan

Matrix 100 said:


> Thanks Magellan
> 
> Sorry for the slow reply - I am still trying to figure out how to use this forum - I have never been a member of a forum before
> 
> I have some spare cash, and I am looking to purchase some beautiful, expensive, custom flashlights, so any suggestion are helpful
> 
> Have been looking at the cool fall threads - my price range $ 500.00 to $ 2,000.00
> 
> Thanks



Hi Matrix100,

I agree with fl0t as those are all great lights. I have a few of them and am very happy with them.

I'd go slow and look at the lights in the custom makers forum to see what they offer. Some of those are quite high end. Jeff Hanko and other collectible lights no longer in production can go for in excess of $1000. They come up for sale here occasionally. And Vinh just offered a limited edition T45C Ti for $1500 that unfortunately is sold out as there were only about a dozen or so made. I bought two but recently sold one to jmayot here since I couldn't sit on two if a CPF bro had none. He might be persuaded to part with his. It's an amazing light, I can try to find the original sales thread, and put you in touch with him if you're interested.

Then there's the so-called "exotics" such as the powerful HID (high intensity discharge) lights such as the Polarion Night Reaper, PH40, and PH50, which run $2000-$3000. These aren't customs but are high end production lights often built to tough military specs. They are truly beasts with upwards of 4000 lumens output from a single bulb, so they aren't typical LED type lights. I picked up a PH40, the least expensive of the three, used but in good condition recently on eBay for about $1000, but new it's about $2000. Also PhotonFanatic is doing a custom CR2 light for me for $600 in mokume gane. He has photos if you're interested. Tell him I sent you. I suspect he could another variation as he doesn't make dupes of his custom lights. Hope this helps.


----------



## Thud1023

Just received Extreme Micro Lux. Great build quality, smooth operation and Bright!!!






Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Roanqoan

Wow what a beauty! What emitter?

Edit: just looked them up. Very impressive specs and a sharp design. Guess that's a +1 for the "to buy" list😄


----------



## Thud1023

Thanks! It has become one of my favorites. Puts out good 800 lumens on the 15270 imr. Heats up quick, but much fun to show off with for a short time : )

And low & med mode too, so don't have to burn full time..

Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## fl0t

I got a package today

Peak LED - Volcan SS CR2


----------



## magellan

Congrats! Coincidentally I just bought one myself. Those little things are built like a tank.



fl0t said:


> I got a package today
> 
> Peak LED - Volcan SS CR2


----------



## magellan

No pictures unfortunately, but I just scored a Surefire Titan and Exolion from a CPF bro. I'm really excited to get these as they were two of the final big gaps in my collection. I still don't have the Liteflux but with the new Extreme Micro-Lux mule I just ordered from RMSK this brings my total to 33 different CR2 lights.


----------



## magellan

Since this thread hasn't seen any action in 6 months I thought I'd post this. This is a photo of my CR2 lights from Photon Fanatic: four Task Light II's and a custom mokume gane he recently finished. Check out the nice grain pattern on that mokume!


----------



## Thud1023

Magellan, that mokume is amazing!! Wow, congrats!
Here is a quick phone pic of my CR2 shelf..


----------



## magellan

Thanks! It's also my first mokume light. But I don't think it'll be my last!

Wow, awesome display there of CR2's. I should do something like that with mine.

What's the light to the right of the shorter silver colored one in the middle? It looks like it has very unusual knurling.


----------



## Thud1023

Thanks! Quick run down for blurry pic:

Row 1-
Aeon - Peter Atwood
TnC extreme micro
(2) TnC Extreme micro turbos
Lummi AL
Photonfanatic task lite
4-7s atom
(2) Peak volcans (SS and HA)

Row 2-
4-7s mini
4-7s mini Ti (#72)
Fireworm (#197 of 200)
Nitecore sens mini
Amilite cuty

Row 3-
Jil lite JCR2 - HA
Jil lite JCR2 - Chrome
Jil lite J2
Jil lite CR2 battery holder
Luter CR2 Angle light

Regards,
Todd


----------



## magellan

I finally got an updated group photo of most of the new additions in the last 8 months or so. There are half a dozen or so missing from this photo that I'll post soon.


----------



## Thud1023

Nice additions! What are the first 2 on the left side, third row?


----------



## magellan

Those are 2 Exolions I picked up.

I'm about to post the labels.

Here they are:

First row, left to right:

TnC Extreme Micro Turbo in electroless nickel
Light gray Jil Lite JCR2
Dark gray Jil Lite JCR2
4Sevens Atom ALR2 mule bead blast stainless 

Second row:

DSpeck Firefly II
Muyshondt pink Ion
Muyshondt toxic green Ion
Muyshondt blue Aeon Mark I

Third row:

2 Exolions in titanium
TnC Extreme Micro
Surefire Titan 1A

Fourth row:

Lummi Orb in nickel silver
4Sevens Atom AL bead blast stainless (oops, a CR123A snuck in)
4Sevens Quark Mini MLR2 in hi CRI (already have the neutral)


----------



## archimedes

magellan said:


> Those are 2 Exolions I picked up....



Rare ... and very nice


----------



## magellan

Thanks!

Yes, I was lucky to find those. The second one I was contacted about after I bought the first one, so couldn't resist.


----------



## archimedes

Are your Exolions steel, titanium, or one of each ?


----------



## magellan

They're both titanium. Would love to get a stainless too. I'll make a note of that in the description.


----------



## archimedes

magellan said:


> They're both titanium....



Then I think you have about 2% of the total production ....


----------



## magellan

LOL

Hadn't thought about that.


----------



## magellan

I recently added two more Task Light II models from Photon Fanatic to the two I already had, so here's a group photo. Fred said he only had a few left so I couldn't resist buying the last two.


----------



## magellan

Just bought one of these to add to my collection of CR2 lights.

I just bought a bunch of CR2's from Olaf Schulz in Germany and will post a group photo when I get them.


----------



## Thud1023

Very cool score Magellan! I need to find one myself : )

Btw, there is a new Aeon Mk. III (cr2) coming soon from Muyshondt, be sure to add to list. Prototypes look cool..


----------



## magellan

Thanks! I had only heard a German firm had bought parts and the rights or some such but didn't know any lights had actually been produced, so I'm very happy to get this.

Also thanks for the heads-up on the Aeons as I didn't know those were in the works. I'll keep an eye out for them. Are there photos posted somewhere?


----------



## Thud1023

Hi,
Enrique has sent the general email announcement now, so safe to post..couple pics attached.

If you want to pm your email address, glad to forward a copy.

Regards,


----------



## magellan

Thanks! I looked but couldn't find anything. I've followed the earlier thread about the new Mako style light (but at only 30 lumens max I wasn't interested). But this one I'm definitely interested in.


----------



## Endeavour

magellan: There's only information on Instagram (https://instagram.com/muyshondtent/) and the newsletter (sign up at http://store.muyshondt.net/), which are semi-public. More information will be posted through those channels, and the blog (http://store.muyshondt.net/blog/) throughout prototyping and production, and I'll eventually start a new thread in CT/BST.

Questions, about this or anything else? I'm not active on the forums much - please drop me a line at [email protected].

Enrique


----------



## tobrien

Endeavour said:


> magellan: There's only information on Instagram (https://instagram.com/muyshondtent/) and the newsletter (sign up at http://store.muyshondt.net/), which are semi-public. More information will be posted through those channels, and the blog (http://store.muyshondt.net/blog/) throughout prototyping and production, and I'll eventually start a new thread in CT/BST.
> 
> Questions, about this or anything else? I'm not active on the forums much - please drop me a line at [email protected].
> 
> Enrique



following you on IG now


----------



## magellan

Thanks, will follow it there.


----------



## RedLED

fl0t said:


> Kinda out of topic since Cool Fall has not made any CR2 lights. Although I may say you cannot go wrong with a Tri-V. As a flashlight enthusiast I've always wanted to have one.
> 
> I think CR2 lights are not up to your budget. These are more rare rather than expensive.
> If you want expensive CR2 lights I would look into the Titanium McGizmos with CR2 tubes, Photonfanatic CR2 Titanium (If there is one), Titanium Muyshondt Aeon, Katokichi Ichishiki CR2, and if you can find it: a Ti version of the CR2 Lummi RAW.
> In any of those lights you are looking to spend $500-$700 tops.
> 
> Welcome to CPF Matrix 100! :wave:


What McGizmos with CR2 tubes?


----------



## archimedes

RedLed said:


> What McGizmos with CR2 tubes?


The Aleph series included a CR2 tube option, although they now appear to be rather rare ....


----------



## magellan

Right. Would love to get one.


----------



## Light11




----------



## magellan

Ha-ha! How about some big head! LOL


----------



## Light11

I couldn't help myself.LOL


----------



## magellan

LOL

In all seriousness, though, very cool idea. I have a Makai and would never have thought to do that.


----------



## archimedes

Light11 said:


> I couldn't help myself.LOL


....






....


----------



## Light11

Awesome,Arch!
Is that a Milky A3?


----------



## archimedes

Light11 said:


> Awesome,Arch!
> Is that a Milky A3?


A3, yes ... milky, no.


----------



## magellan

Awesome.

Are those Aleph heads still available?


----------



## magellan

I just found these on eBay. Anybody try these iTP A2 ones yet? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/iTP-A2-Keyc...tic-Tailcap-/131611149258?hash=item1ea4a2c3ca

As I can't resist anything CR2 related I ordered two, one to try as a user and one for the collection.

This makes five regular current production model CR2 lights that I know, which are:

1. 4Sevens Atom ALR2 mule
2. 4Sevens Bolt 2xCR2 penlight
3. 4Sevens Mini MLR2
4. Nitecore Sens Mini (replaced Nitecore EZ model)
5. iTP A2 (the A1 was CR123A)

Note I'm not including any customs like the Muyshondt, Photon Fanatic, or Exolion, semi-customs, or higher end production lights like the Jil Lite, AmiLite Cuty, Fireworm, or out of production models. Surefire had the Titan CR2 but as far as I know that's no longer made, and was a limited edition of 1000.


----------



## Xavier

Finally! A collection thread i can truly connect to! So far I only have one CR2 Light but I definitely plan on expanding that part of my collection!
Presenting my Nitecore Mini CR2 flashlight!







Love the small form factor and I love the active dimming technology in the Nitecore chip! Makes for a versatile light.


----------



## magellan

Yes. I like the Sens Mini too. 

Nice to see some action on this thread.


----------



## Xavier

Well I truly enjoy smaller lights. Mainly due to the stylings and power these little lights can achieve. I'm hoping for some holiday spending money and will try to procure a nice new or new to me CR2 light. I'd like to spend $200 but several of the lights i've seen are either limited runs, made of exotic metals, or are truly custom jobs and thus all cost more than my budget. I've read this thread and have seen some pretty cool lights so i've love to keep this thread active and our love of small lights alive and well.


----------



## magellan

Have you seen the Amilite Cuty, Jil Lite J2, Jil Lite JCR2, TnC Extreme Micro Lux, TnC Extreme Micro Turbo, Fireworm, and Peak Volcan lights? They're more expensive but not high as the rare or customs.


----------



## kaichu dento

magellan said:


> Nice to see some action on this thread.


+1!

I really would have loved have had nothing but CR2 and AAA lights a few years ago and I still think that some of these classic CR2 based lights have the nicest, most compact and refined aesthetic to them.

How about a nice pic or two of those Jil Lite and Amilite classics!


----------



## magellan

Sure, I can do a photo later today.


----------



## magellan

kaichu dento said:


> +1!
> 
> I really would have loved have had nothing but CR2 and AAA lights a few years ago and I still think that some of these classic CR2 based lights have the nicest, most compact and refined aesthetic to them.
> 
> How about a nice pic or two of those Jil Lite and Amilite classics!



Here's the Amilite and the Jil Lite JCR2's in various finishes, and a Jil Lite J2 with the matching battery holder. Shown with a couple other CR2 rarities, the Katokichi Ichishiki LE and Surefire Titan A1 LE. Thrown in for fun is the Lummi Orb 90 L333 prototype right angle light which is CR123A.
.



.
Top row, left to right:

Surefire Titan A1, Lummi RA light

Middle row, left to right:

4 Jil Lite JCR2's: chrome plated, early model light gray, black, & dark gray

Bottom row, left to right:

Katokichi Ichishiki limited edition, Amilite Cuty, and a Jil Lite J2 titanium with matching battery case
.


----------



## Xavier

NOw those are some beautiful lights! So far I have a list of what I've like to get in the coming months. (Birthday is in November and Christmas is next month)

Volcan HA CR2, 4 7's Atom ALR2, 4 7's Mini MLR2

I picked these mainly due to the lower price tags.

And seriously, is anyone wanting to sell their gently loved MJP Extreme Micro? Would love to pick one of those up someday...


----------



## magellan

The Peak Volcans are built like tanks. They're a great value for the price. I have the black HAIII and stainless:
.



.



.
One thing is they don't overheat quickly like the smaller CR2 lights. The stainless is heavier than most of my CR123A lights.
.


----------



## magellan

Not much activity on this thread of late so thought I'd post my really big "CR2" light. 
.



.
It's actually an incandescent with a built-in charger and a proprietary battery which I forgot to photo separately. Will post that soon.

Just did a Google search and Vortex is still around:

http://www.vortex.com.hk/product_main_eng.php?pid=40

.


----------



## FatRat

My favorite user with a 3000k xpl with lucid driver,wish I had bought another body.


----------



## archimedes

FatRat said:


> My favorite user with a 3000k xpl with lucid driver,wish I had bought another body....



Is the bezel Ti, or aluminum? Source ?

Looks great, thanks !


----------



## FatRat

archimedes said:


> Is the bezel Ti, or aluminum? Source ?
> 
> Looks great, thanks !



e series head sanded with a ss shroud and a lot of 2000-3000 grit paper and polish to blend the metals.I have wanted(make it and ill buy it) a ti surefire replica for awhile ang gave up.


----------



## archimedes

Aluminum will handle the heat better anyway ... [emoji14]


----------



## magellan

Sorta looks like the DatiLED body.


----------



## FatRat

magellan said:


> Sorta looks like the DatiLED body.



It is,along with an rpm ti tail cap,and a beat up e series aluminum head with anno removed and a ss shroud up front.


----------



## magellan

LOL

Sounds like a great Lego then!

I have two of the bodies but haven't completed the lights yet.


----------



## Xavier

Added two more lights to my CR2 Collection! Got some sweet deals during black friday and ended up with a Four7's Mini MLR2 Gen2 and the Atom ALR2.
Lights are - Nitecore Sens Mini - Four7's MLR2 - Four7's Atom ALR2









And some size reference

Old Ipod touch - Nitecore - Four7 - Four7 - US Quarter 





Most interesting thing I noticed is the Atoms green 'reflector' which isn't reflective at all... Makes for a nice floody light.

Hope to have more CR2 powered lights this month as well!! Thanks for looking!


----------



## magellan

Nice start to a CR2 collection. I really like the Sens Mini and MLR2.

Have you seen the ITP A2 CR2 light yet? The A1 was CR123A. I recently bought a couple of the A2's:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/iTP-A2-Keyc...149258?hash=item1ea4a2c3ca:g:KSMAAOSw2VJVftPn


----------



## Thud1023

The CR2 mules are finally complete.


----------



## archimedes

What light engines are you using ... ?


----------



## Thud1023

Hi archimedes,
-The white is McGizmo 3S LE (w/ Nichia 119)
- Red board is datiled, 1520mA, 3 level 3.7v (w/ Nichia 219B)

Regards,


----------



## archimedes

Nice choices 

Haven't seen an @datiLED on red Noctigon before....


----------



## Thud1023

The CR2 family pic - was reorganizing the display and gathered them up! When I first started my flashlight interests (not too long ago), I came across a few of magellan's posts and was quickly fascinated by the CR2 format : )



CR2s


----------



## archimedes

Thud1023 said:


> The CR2 family pic....



I can identify most of these pretty easily, but a list of those in the photo might be nice too .... There are some vintage and rare CR2 torches in that picture


----------



## Thud1023

Thx archimedes : ), good idea and I will add a list later to that post. Also, I forgot to include my centerpiece!



24k gold plated Aeon


----------



## archimedes

Is that an Atwood Blue in the first picture ... ?


----------



## Thud1023

archimedes said:


> Is that an Atwood Blue in the first picture ... ?



Yes, the Atwood blue one of my favorite lights and was very fortunate to find that one.


----------



## archimedes

Gold is nice ... but I think I'd consider the Atwood Blue the centerpiece [emoji14]


----------



## Thud1023

archimedes said:


> Gold is nice ... but I think I'd consider the Atwood Blue the centerpiece [emoji14]



Well, I certainly could not argue with that ; ) Here is a closer pic of the Aeons..



Aeons


----------



## luxlunatic

Very nice collection there Thud!!!


----------



## magellan

Yes, the gold and Atwood blue are amazing.


----------



## Genna

My CR2 lights [emoji4]


----------



## Xavier

>



Is the far right light a MJP Micro with a reflector?? I was under the impression that they were all mules.


----------



## magellan

Wow, two Katokichi Ichishiki's, impressive!

What's the one with the more aggressive bezel, second from the top in the first photo?


----------



## archimedes

I think three of those are KI ....


----------



## Genna

@ Xavier yes, you're right. My Micro is modded...

@ magellan thanks! [emoji1]
It's a KI-T(actical)


----------



## luxlunatic

Nice collection of KI's Genna!
Curious about the Black KI.
I don't believe I have ever seen a KI in black (only KI-T's came in black or mis-matched natural), and looks a bit too glossy the be anno. I have seen an early White powder coated prototype but not a production one. 
Yours is also an early version, either Gen1 or Gen2, identifiable by the head where it meets the battery tube, it does not taper in like on the KI-LE. The KI-LE's and the KI-S's (KI-Splash Anno) had the taper bodies.
Do you know what coating it is and did you receive it that way??
I am a junkie for the KI lights, still my favorite Cr2 design and love to learn more!
I currently have a KI-LE, KI-S and a First Gen KI in a . Have had many come and go over the years (OMG, I've been on CPF for over 10 years now, yikes!!!), and regret every one that I have parted with =(.

Regarding the Micro, the ones offered by TnC right now are all mules but the originals the were offered by MJ (Mike Jordan) all came with a reflector and a Seoul P4 emitter. They are easy to identify since they came in either Dark Blue, Burgundy or Natural anno with MJP EXTERME MICRO etched on them quite large!
Yours looks to be modded with a MCE emitter.

Original version with reflector (Nat Anno missing) from Dec 2007:


----------



## magellan

Thud1023 said:


> The CR2 family pic - was reorganizing the display and gathered them up! When I first started my flashlight interests (not too long ago), I came across a few of magellan's posts and was quickly fascinated by the CR2 format : )
> 
> 
> 
> CR2s




Awesome collection, Thud! You even have a few I'm missing (like the Luter RA and the Atwood) and I now have 53 different CR2 lights.


----------



## magellan

archimedes said:


> I think three of those are KI ....



Ahh. So the second one from the top is a K.I. too?

I hadn't seen that model before. Anybody have anymore info on it as it doesn't look like the usual one you see.


----------



## luxlunatic

magellan said:


> Ahh. So the second one from the top is a K.I. too?
> 
> I hadn't seen that model before. Anybody have anymore info on it as it doesn't look like the usual one you see.



Yes, as Genna mentioned it's a KI-T. T for Tactical with the aggressive crenulations.
Not as many of those were made as the other KI's. Small run of black and natural anno and a real small batch of clear anno, those being called a KI-T Crystal.


----------



## magellan

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Genna

Here a link about the KI's:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/125025

@Luxlunatic 
This was my first ARC Mania light....

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...4-SOLD-Katokichi-Ichishiki-CR2-HA-III-BLACK-(!!!)

And this is my modded ME with MC-E [emoji6]


----------



## luxlunatic

Genna said:


> @Luxlunatic
> This was my first ARC Mania light....



Ahhhh yes, I do remember that sales thread and wondering who scored it! Polished before anno would explain how glossy it is! That was 6 years ago?!?!?
Sweet EM mod!
Thanks Genna!


----------



## Genna

Yes, it's been a few days...[emoji1]

Thanks Luxlunatic!


----------



## Xavier

May not be the brightest nor the longest running but still a cr2 light. Latest addition is a Coleman Max Light.





Best thing I like about this light is its beam and the tail switch. It's a bit sensitive and cam be used to send a manual SOS. Pretty lite weight wise too. Would love to get more and keep around the house.


----------



## Sphinxxx

So whats a nice clicky cr2 with good output? I'm not really ok with twisties.


----------



## luxlunatic

To Sphinxx:

Cr2 with a clicky is not very common.
I would recommend the new creation by Muyshondt, the AEON MKIII. Available in Titanium, aluminum, copper, Timascus and Mokume Gane.
https://shop.muyshondt.net/


----------



## Sphinxxx

luxlunatic said:


> To Sphinxx:
> 
> Cr2 with a clicky is not very common.
> I would recommend the new creation by Muyshondt, the AEON MKIII. Available in Titanium, aluminum, copper, Timascus and Mokume Gane.
> https://shop.muyshondt.net/



Yes, those are some sexy lights. A little (A LOT) too rich for my blood though haha. I suppose that's just the niche that many CR2's have fallen into. It's already a bit of a specialty light, might as well make it a couple hundred dollars.
I might give the 4 Sevens a shot.

Anybody got the 4Sevens Bolt action 2xcr2 light. Or is this supposed to be just single cells?


----------



## magellan

Yes, I have one and it's a nice light if you're looking for a 2xCR2 size light.


----------



## magellan

Some uncommon and some rare CR2 bodies and hosts, including a newly arrived, very rare Bombelman body.




.



.
From left to right:

Aurora WF-606A CR2
DatiLED complete CR2 host, body style 2, DatiLED head 
ARC head with Bombelman CR2 body
McGizmo head & tail, Aleph CR2 body
McGizmo mule head, DatiLED body style 3
Brass Mr. Bulk Lion Cub host
Noxeye CR2 tail stand version
Noxeye CR2 keychain version
2 DatiLED CR2 style 3 bodies
.


----------



## luxlunatic

Great stuff magellan!
I have never seen a Cr2 body on a Mr. Bulk, awesome!!!
Not to call you out but....the Arc in the pic has the regular Arc 123 battery tube with kroll clicky, the Bombelman Cr2 body is a twisty and is real short! I know you scored one recently and if I had the collection you had, I would forget which is which!!!!


----------



## magellan

Ha-ha, you're right Lux. I was playing around with all the interchangeable parts and forgot to swap the body back in for the photo. Just wasn't thinking. Here's the real one:
.



.



.


----------



## luxlunatic

There it is!!!
Makes that light so compact.
I had one way back, one of the many that I regret parting with...


----------



## Ladd

Magellan, Thanks for sharing those rare and beautiful lights.


----------



## Thud1023

Yes, really nice lineup there magellan!


----------



## magellan

Thanks, guys. Glad you liked my little lineup. I really like the CR2 format.


----------



## Thud1023

Ti Bolt


----------



## magellan

Nice. I just have the black ano aluminum one. Is the Ti still available?


----------



## Thud1023

Thanks magellan! I think the kickstarter campaign is over, but you may want to ping Brian Fellhoelter to see if he made extras..pm me if you need his email.


----------



## magellan

Thanks, will do.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist

magellan said:


> Some uncommon and some rare CR2 bodies and hosts, including a newly arrived, very rare Bombelman body.
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> Aurora WF-606A CR2
> DatiLED complete CR2 host, body style 2, DatiLED head
> ARC head with Bombelman CR2 body
> McGizmo head & tail, Aleph CR2 body
> McGizmo mule head, DatiLED body style 3
> Brass Mr. Bulk Lion Cub host
> Noxeye CR2 tail stand version
> Noxeye CR2 keychain version
> 2 DatiLED CR2 style 3 bodies
> .




You have one of my most complete and amazing collections here! Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## magellan

You're welcome and glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## RedLED

Thud1023 said:


> The CR2 family pic - was reorganizing the display and gathered them up! When I first started my flashlight interests (not too long ago), I came across a few of magellan's posts and was quickly fascinated by the CR2 format : )
> 
> 
> 
> CR2s


Is the Red ION in the center worn, or some cool Ano. Job? Nice collection. I love CR2 lights.


----------



## Thud1023

Thanks RedLED! That's a red swirl anno, with UV emitter.



Red Swirl Ion


----------



## Braddah_Bill

luxlunatic, please check your private messages.


----------



## magellan

Thud1023 said:


> The CR2 family pic - was reorganizing the display and gathered them up! When I first started my flashlight interests (not too long ago), I came across a few of magellan's posts and was quickly fascinated by the CR2 format : )
> 
> 
> 
> CR2s



Very diverse and impressive collection!


----------



## Thud1023

Thanks magellan! That means a lot coming from you sir : ) I have acquired a few more CR2s since that pic, so will update it soon..

Regards,


----------



## ForrestChump

Always curious about that bolt....durability / reliability wise. Very interesting light no doubt.

On a different note. Im sure it's been mentioned but the AEON Mk-III line up is INSANE! http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?408136-The-Aeon-Mk-III


----------



## magellan

Thud1023 said:


> Thanks magellan! That means a lot coming from you sir : ) I have acquired a few more CR2s since that pic, so will update it soon..
> 
> Regards,



You're very welcome. And I see you've got some real rarities like the blue and red swirl anodized Aeons and the Luter RA, which I don't have. The TnC Extreme Micros and Turbos you have are also favorites of mine.


----------



## Thud1023

Installed the triple..very cool : )



datiLED CR2 mule, triple XP-L 4000K 



datiLED CR2 mule, triple XP-L 4000K


----------



## mk2rocco

I typed "I'll take it" on one of those hosts but just couldn't push the button [emoji31]


----------



## Ladd

DatiLED engine in the datiLED mule? Very cool! Wish he would make more of those.


----------



## Xavier

This thread needs more love. RK&MJ CR2 Limited Edition #095 and a KI CR2 #038US with aggro bezel. Enjoy.


----------



## Roanqoan

Xavier said:


> This thread needs more love. RK&MJ CR2 Limited Edition #095 and a KI CR2 #038US with aggro bezel. Enjoy.



Those are truly awesome!


----------



## magellan

A pair of the KI LE's, awesome!


----------



## luxlunatic

A bit on the large side for a Cr2 but a somewhat compact thrower!
Makai head, datiled Cr2 body, RPM tail and datiled 3-speed XPL HI engine.


----------



## magellan

Nice. Gotta luv those big Makai heads.


----------



## Thud1023

Posting here as well..this is probably my favorite CR2 sized light yet : )



Extreme Micro Dragon Mokume Gane


----------



## RGRAY

*CR2s *LUMMI Raw alm (no trit), MUYSHONDT Ion alm nat 2 stage, Ion alm black 2 stage, Aeon Mk. ll alm black 3 stage, Aeon Mk. lll ti FOURSEVENS Fellhoelter Bolt-Action  cu, Fellhoelter Bolt-Action alm black,


----------



## mcbrat

Has a McGizmo nichia 119v engine with 4 luminous devices. Body is solid Nickel 201 and head is 4340+1050 damascus. McClicky in tail, runs on cr2 or 15270 battery.


----------



## magellan

Very cool CR2. Don't think I've seen a pure nickel component before.


----------



## archimedes

magellan said:


> Very cool CR2. Don't think I've seen a pure nickel component before.



Yes, very nice mcbrat.

I especially like the chamfering on the tail.

If I remember correctly, Okluma did a limited run ( or maybe just one ? ... ) in solid nickel.


----------



## mcbrat

I think Jeff just did the one 4140 cromoly light. But his damascus has Nickel in it. I believe the wide shiny band is Nickel...


----------



## mcbrat

magellan said:


> Very cool CR2. Don't think I've seen a pure nickel component before.



not suprising. it absolutely sucked to work with. the damascus was a cakewalk compared to it....


----------



## magellan

​Since my Photobucket links stopped working, here's a photo of a few of my rarer CR2 lights, along with a Photon Fanatic Dimpled Nautilus CR123A light and a Noxeye Titanite 14250 for variety: 

http://imgbox.com/CWELEhtm

From L to R:

Amilite Cuty 
Jets22 Blackbird custom 
Surefire Titan limited edition 
Tranquility Base custom
Photon Fanatic Dimpled Nautilus CR123A custom
Noxeye Titanite 14250 limited edition
Photon Fanatic 1 of a kind etched mokume gane custom
Exolion stainless steel
Exolion titanium limited edition


----------



## archimedes

Hey magellan, that Amilite is one of the rather few CR2 I've never used ....

How do you like it ?


----------



## magellan

I like it. I've only turned it on a couple of times, so I don't recall much about the modes and the beam, but I do remember it had decent brightness and throw. The threads were smooth and the anodizing is military grade HAIII. But the main thing as can be seen from the photo is that it has a somewhat unusual look and shape. Aesthetically, for me it has a rather impressive "industrial" look to it, between the fine knurling, the ribs on the body, and the slots/cutouts in the knurling on the tail. The knurling is very fine and precise, as are the slots. Overall it gives the impression of a finely machined, high quality tool--which it is. I think it's safe to say the designer was going for a different look. But despite the unusual appearance the two large knurled rings and the knurled tail piece make for very positive handling. Also as can be seen from the photo it's smaller and more compact than most of the other models in the picture so it fits well in the pocket. It definitely makes a nice addition for anyone who likes to collect CR2's.

Here's the product page with all the specs:

http://www.amilite.co.kr/product.asp?gc=755

It's still available from the website. At $75 for a little CR2 light it's not cheap, but they are nice. I should order another as I like to have a dupe/backup where possible. (Of course compared to my titanium and custom mokume gane and Timascus CR2 lights it's a bargain ).


----------



## magellan

​My collection of DatiLED titanium body styles and hosts, a couple of Mr. Bulks, and a couple other interesting CR2 Legos:

http://imgbox.com/Ol1UhUwV

From R to L:

Body style 1
Body style 1 with mule head
Body style 3 with integrated tail
Body style 3 with integrated tail and mule head
Lego: body style 1 with McGizmo mule head and tail
Lego: Aleph body and tail, McGizmo head
Brass Mr. Bulk Lion Cub host
Aluminum Mr. Bulk Lion Cub host

I thought I had a body style 2 somewhere but I can't seem to find it, 

Anyway, I think I have the details on these rare pieces correct. If not, please feel free to correct as some of these are easy to get confused.


----------



## archimedes

Thanks for the info on the Amilite magellan.

Those are the two datiLED CR2 tubes I have seen (with and without integrated switch) , and you also have McTC and TnC/OR shrouded tailcaps pictured above.

By the way, is it possible for your photo host service to use "IMG" tags, instead of "URL" tags, because I never seem to get inline viewing of your posted photos (since you switched hosts) ?


----------



## magellan

Thanks much for the info.

On the photos, Photobucket suddenly wanted over $400 per year for 3rd party image hosting. So I researched other websites and decided on Imgbox.com. Very easy to use, not as many ads as Photobucket, and much faster as Photobucket had gotten so buggy and bloated with adware that it had become almost impossible to use for me. I tried one month of upgraded pay service to get rid of the ads, but still didn't like it much, so after trying Imgur.com briefly I'm on Imgbox.com. 

Sorry about the indirect links but I'm now skittish about posting the images because of what happened with Photobucket. I lost 3 years and hundreds of photos for just the CPF. But many others are worse off as it affected literally billions of photos and hundreds or thousands of websites. If anyone has a good recommendation on a reasonably priced 3rd party hosting site I'm interested in looking into it.


----------



## mcbrat

most of my images I host on my own domain I pay for and just use an ftp client to upload/maintain... though I do post some via the CPF app, which it uploades to the tapatalk server I think.


----------



## magellan

A repost of my Muyshondt Aeon and Ion CR2 collection, since the Photobucket link no longer works.

http://imgbox.com/qtiTICWn


----------



## Paul6ppca

Here's one I've got. Never seen another. 
Jil cr2 chrome. I have original pill but upgraded pill from Orb to 150 lumens!,
And QTC for a variable output!
I'll try to host s pic later


----------



## magellan

I don't know if this is the one you're referring to, but I have a Jil JCR2 chrome. It's on the left in the photo. Also shown are three other colors, light gray, medium gray, and black.

http://imgbox.com/GePLv77u

Your mods sound pretty cool. Mine is still just stock.


----------



## archimedes

Yes, those chromies are most excellent ...


----------



## Nichia!

archimedes said:


> Yes, those chromies are most excellent ...



Beautiful,

And that's??


----------



## Paul6ppca

Yup that's it! Thanks for posting photos. 
Most excellent !


----------



## magellan

You're welcome.

It's definitely a fave of mine among the Jil Lites. The J2 with all the options it offers is also very cool.

You should still post a photo of yours to make it a threesome. Is it a user or a shelf queen? Mine is part of my treasured CR2 collection (my favorite size format) so of course it's a shelf queen. If I carry a CR2 it's likely to be a 4Sevens Atom model or a Nitecore Sens Mini.


----------



## Paul6ppca

Yup that's it! Thanks for posting photos.


----------



## Paul6ppca

It's a shelf queen. But I carried it today !
Sent a pm to see if you can post photo. 
I usually carry my ultratac K18. Or thrunite t10 for compact size lights. Or coo you quantum on keychain


----------



## magellan

I responded. Will wait for your photo.

I like the Thrunite and the K18 too. The brass K18 is especially nice. (I posted a photo of that and my other AAA lights on the AAA thread).


----------



## magellan

Paul6ppca said:


> Yup that's it! Thanks for posting photos.



Here it is.

http://imgbox.com/mt61oZ4c

Good close-up photo. Really shows the slanted knurling which is a nice touch.


----------



## Praetor

tvodrd.







Cheers,


----------



## magellan

Nice. Which color is that?


----------



## luxlunatic

Praetor said:


> tvodrd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,



The infamous Larrylight, just pure awesomeness!!!!
Magellan, I believe that is the only color that was available on this very rare light, a natural anno.
This is the design where Enriques' original ION and the AEON came from, with tvodrd's permission and blessings of course!


----------



## Praetor

magellan said:


> Nice. Which color is that?


Hmm... It's kind of a dark-brownish-bronze HA.

Cheers,


----------



## archimedes

Praetor said:


> tvodrd....



You know, just a grail ... no biggie



Praetor said:


> Hmm... It's kind of a dark-brownish-bronze HA....



Absolutely beautiful !


----------



## Praetor

Chop.






Cheers,


----------



## Praetor

McLux.






Cheers,


----------



## luxlunatic

More excellent specimens, Preator!!!


----------



## Praetor

Raw?





Cheers,


----------



## kaichu dento

Praetor said:


> tvodrd.


The original Larrylight deserves to be on as many pages as possible!



luxlunatic said:


> The infamous Larrylight, just pure awesomeness!!!!
> This is the design where Enriques' original ION and the AEON came from, with tvodrd's permission and blessings of course!


+10,000!


----------



## magellan

luxlunatic said:


> The infamous Larrylight, just pure awesomeness!!!!
> Magellan, I believe that is the only color that was available on this very rare light, a natural anno.
> This is the design where Enriques' original ION and the AEON came from, with tvodrd's permission and blessings of course!



I was wondering about that. I have lots of Ions and Aeons but that one looks like it has a TIR? None of mine have that and also I don’t think I’ve seen that color.


----------



## Praetor

That's correct, the tvodrd lights have a tiny TIR lens.

Katokichi Ichishiki, on the other hand, have reflectors.





Cheers,


----------



## luxlunatic

Nice pair of KI-T's!!!
A black anno and a clear that is called the KI-T Crystal.


----------



## Praetor

Thanks!

TB CR2 "Mule" in bead-blasted Ti.





The tone is off a bit in the photo... it's more of a battleship grey in real life.

Cheers,


----------



## magellan

Very nice. I have the bare Ti model.


----------



## mcbrat

Aleph cr2 twisty


----------



## mcbrat

Peak Pacific CR2 key with pocket body spare battery holder.


----------



## Monocrom

Nice. But must be honest, at first I thought the spare battery holder was the light.


----------



## magellan

Very nice. Didn’t know about the battery holder option.


----------



## magellan

Praetor said:


> McLux.
> 
> Outstanding and one of the few I’m still missing.


----------



## magellan

DatiLED CR2 Ti parts and hosts, along with a couple of Mr Bulk Lion Cub hosts (far left) and a CR2 LEGO with Aleph body and tail, and McGizmo head (3rd from left):

https://imgbox.com/Ol1UhUwV


----------



## fyrstormer

After years of only buying 16340 and 18350 lights, I finally added another CR2 light to my collection:






It needs a little rehab, though. The inner part of the head has come slightly loose from the outer part. It isn't causing problems yet, but things like this never get better with age.


----------



## magellan

Very nice addition!

Glad to see some action on the CR2 thread.

I’ve got mine around somewhere. I’ll see about posting a more recent photo of mine.


----------



## this_is_nascar

I still have this, but can't remember the last time I used it. Just gathers dust now.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

this_is_nascar said:


> I still have this, but can't remember the last time I used it. Just gathers dust now.



Seems a shame for it to just be gathering dust......  PM me if you want to part with the little fella. 

~ Chance


----------



## archimedes




----------



## AndyF

Very nice setup Archimedes.


----------



## fyrstormer

What kind of light engine do you have in that Sundrop head?


----------



## archimedes

AndyF said:


> Very nice setup Archimedes.





fyrstormer said:


> What kind of light engine do you have in that Sundrop head?



Thank you.

That particular SD XR-U bezel previously held an original (uncommon) N083B "6V" SunDrop converter, but now I am simply using it to host a programmable HiVe N119V light engine.


----------



## magellan

AndyF said:


> Very nice setup Archimedes.



Yes, a beautiful and functional CR2 setup for sure.


----------



## Xavier

magellan said:


> Praetor said:
> 
> 
> 
> McLux.
> 
> Outstanding and one of the few I’m still missing.
Click to expand...


----------

